# Used Honey Supers



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

fresh air and sunshine! stack them criss cross well off the ground


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

I believe Sol just puts them back on a hive. I just extracted for the first time today (five gallons of yummy goodness!) and now I have to make the same choice myself. What does a wax moth look like anyway? I saw several moths come into the garage while working the honey boxes today and have never seen that kind of interest from moths before.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Fishman43 said:


> I believe Sol just puts them back on a hive.


Yes, I believe that also. 




Fishman43 said:


> What does a wax moth look like anyway?


https://www.google.com/search?q=wax...yMYmg9QTLh4HoCg&ved=0CGgQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=930 Small grayish moth with foldable type wings.




Fishman43 said:


> I saw several moths come into the garage while working the honey boxes today and have never seen that kind of interest from moths before.


This time of year, there are fewer flowers available and moths that eat (not all moths eat) will jump at the chance to get a taste of honey. They are usually significantly larger than wax moths.


----------

